# Got my first deer on the wall!



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Just got my mount back from Matt DeFazio at Wildlife by Design out of Pleasantville and it looks great! Had to share since it's my first mount.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice. Like the crab claw.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

it's a beauty !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is a couple more pics.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice, congrats on your first. I got my first this last year as well. Very unique rack


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice deer. Matt is one of the best, nationwide reputation.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice deer! Great wall hanger.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice looking mount.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I would of let that deer walk....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hahahaha just kidding, great looking mount!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There are no bad deer, I only take one deer a year and it is the first full grown deer that comes within bow range. Buck or Doe it does not matter to me it is going to the table not the wall. That said your first buck is very nice, congrat's.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice buck, Matt does great work but $


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, they did a great job, the close up pic. really looks great. very good detail. Why not give us the story on how you shot him and what you used! That's almost as nice to here as the pictures you posted!


----------

